# Renting road bikes in colorado



## mward (May 13, 2004)

I'm a mountain biker that likes to play on pavement. I want to try to climb Mt. Evans on the last day of my honeymoon in CO and was wondering if anyone knew a place to rent a road bike for this. I'm only bringing mountain bikes with us for the honeymoon. I'm only going to ride up, not down (so no concern about brakes overheating etc). Thanks.


----------



## theBreeze (Jan 7, 2002)

*Any reason not to do it on the mtn bike?*

Unless you only have a really heavy full suspension downhill bike I say do it on the mtn bike. If you aren't used to the altitude you may appreciate the lower gearing.

Where will you be staying? Colorado is a big place. If you really want a road bike you could try shops in Boulder or Denver.




mward said:


> I'm a mountain biker that likes to play on pavement. I want to try to climb Mt. Evans on the last day of my honeymoon in CO and was wondering if anyone knew a place to rent a road bike for this. I'm only bringing mountain bikes with us for the honeymoon. I'm only going to ride up, not down (so no concern about brakes overheating etc). Thanks.


----------



## JPRider14 (Feb 9, 2004)

theBreeze said:


> Unless you only have a really heavy full suspension downhill bike I say do it on the mtn bike. If you aren't used to the altitude you may appreciate the lower gearing.


That's a good call. The rolling resistance from the mountain tires might annoy you, but, especially if you're not acclimated, the gearing will be very nice. Even good climbers around here like a 39/25 for that ride, so a rider unfamiliar with it may like the mtn bike.

By the way, a bike can beat a car on the descent of that mountain, so if it's a time thing you're worried about, you may want to reconsider as it's really fun and really fast, and pretty safe in my estimation. I recall making it back to Idaho Springs from the top in about 50 minutes.


----------



## mward (May 13, 2004)

Well, I don't have a really heavy full suspend, it's an epic pro with rim brakes. I like riding road bikes on the road just because of how they feel, and the reduction in rolling resistance. I could take some smooth tires for the epic and climb on that but would rather do it on a road bike if there is one for rent locally like Idaho Springs or something. I don't know about the descent, it's just got cheap rim brakes on it, I figure they'd overheat and I'd pitch myself off the edge or something. However, the thoughts about the gearing are good too. We don't have any serious climbs in Missouri. I figure if I can climb this, even if I have to stop and puke periodically, every climb for the rest of the year out here is going to be cake. Breeze - I'm staying in snowmass but we'll be all over the place and heading out towards Denver on the last day.


----------



## Bocephus Jones (Feb 3, 2004)

JPRider14 said:


> That's a good call. The rolling resistance from the mountain tires might annoy you, but, especially if you're not acclimated, the gearing will be very nice. Even good climbers around here like a 39/25 for that ride, so a rider unfamiliar with it may like the mtn bike.
> 
> By the way, a bike can beat a car on the descent of that mountain, so if it's a time thing you're worried about, you may want to reconsider as it's really fun and really fast, and pretty safe in my estimation. I recall making it back to Idaho Springs from the top in about 50 minutes.


Be warned though. The descent is often COLD! It can be snowing or hailing at the top even if it is sunny in Idaho Springs. Be prepared. When I'm just riding the descent is a blast, but if I do the Evans Hill Climb I usually accept a ride down because I'm so cooked by the end.


----------



## Bocephus Jones (Feb 3, 2004)

mward said:


> I don't know about the descent, it's just got cheap rim brakes on it, I figure they'd overheat and I'd pitch myself off the edge or something.


Nope. You don't really use much brake on the way down I've found. A bit before some corners or slowing for cars, but that's about it. It's not really all that steep...just long and high altitude.


----------



## DLine (Aug 20, 2004)

mward said:


> I'm a mountain biker that likes to play on pavement. I want to try to climb Mt. Evans on the last day of my honeymoon in CO and was wondering if anyone knew a place to rent a road bike for this. I'm only bringing mountain bikes with us for the honeymoon. I'm only going to ride up, not down (so no concern about brakes overheating etc). Thanks.


Definitely get a road bike. A triple chainring might be nice as well - it's a grinder of a climb, with a coupla steep switchbacks at the end. Bring raingear, gloves, something for your ears and legs as the temp can be VERY variable. Lots of water, too - your sweat evaporates quickly out here, and you don't realize how dehydrated you are getting.

I recognize you from MTBR - I know it's your honeymoon, but if you want to ride or need beta on singletrack, give me a holler. Have a great time, regardless.

There's an LBS that rents road bikes in Littleton, CO - he's got a full size run of Bianchi's with triple chainrings. Rates and info can be found at:

http://www.paulscyclery.com


----------



## carver (Aug 15, 2002)

*Road Bike Rental*

Pauls Cyclery is a good call. Don't know of any other shops on the westside of town or foothills that rent road bikes. Mountain bikes yes.

Where will you start the ride - Idaho Springs or Evergreen? 

Great advice from all - especially the water. If you think you're doing fine, just take another gulp. Then another. 

Hey Bocephus! How's tricks? Fall is soon upon us in the high country. How about a Peak to Peak Hwy Ride?


----------



## mward (May 13, 2004)

I'm actually thinking of starting at Echo lake and just riding up from there. I don't think I could take a bigger bite than that. Maybe there is a place in Keystone or Dillon that rents road bikes?


----------



## Bocephus Jones (Feb 3, 2004)

carver said:


> Hey Bocephus! How's tricks? Fall is soon upon us in the high country. How about a Peak to Peak Hwy Ride?


That sounds great. Haven't been riding as much as I'd like to lately. Aspens should be changing colors soon. That's always a good time to ride along the Peak to Peak.


----------



## Bocephus Jones (Feb 3, 2004)

mward said:


> I'm actually thinking of starting at Echo lake and just riding up from there. I don't think I could take a bigger bite than that. Maybe there is a place in Keystone or Dillon that rents road bikes?


If you want to do the official race course start at the high school in Idaho Springs just off I-70. The grade isn't too steep up to Echo lake. After Echo lake is where it starts to get harder.


----------

